# Finally did it!!!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well my sweet wife woke me up this morning to go fishing and we loaded up and even packed the fish bag, I thought well that's bad luck this means I will not catch an AJ. The water temp was hovering about 70° F. So the tide was low and high tide was going to be at 5PM so I figured there wouldn't be much bait in the pass but there was a little even got on to some good sized hard tails in the rip right there around from pickens in the pass, then we headed out to the Mass , I could see the sigs on the bottom so put the sabiki on and got a few. We headed out to the public spots about 8 miles out in 85ft to 99ft of water. Lots of stuff on the screen and we got our two Triggers pretty quick with some big squid chunks. Then we headed over to a place where I was hoping for some AJ, I tried jigging for a bit and was getting some snappers and smaller AJ's, then switched over to live bait and BAMB bigger AJ's, after a few undersized ones and a tired back I finally got my first legal one. I am tired but the ole 20K Saragosa did it's job. Also saw another load going out to be dumped. It was a great trip and we were stoked!! Never ate any so we will try it out tomorrow, to tired gonna eat leftovers.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catch! Next time you get a decent sized Blue nose, hook it and drop it down. Give that gosa a workout.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Dude !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Nice catch! Next time you get a decent sized Blue nose, hook it and drop it down. Give that gosa a workout.


Whats a blue nose? Same as a Blue Runner?


Thanks guys.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right On Brother!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work! Those gosas are bad ass!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

That’s on your skiff? Congrats


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

murfpcola said:


> That’s on your skiff? Congrats


Yes Sir, I love this boat!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well the AJ tasted awesome, I even put a ton into vacuum bags and had some after a few days and still great. I think we have another winner fish to eat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell Yeah buddy, good job!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats !! the worst thing about A.J. fishing is the actually catching of the A.J's ..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Its an advil moment.


----------

